# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوال درمورد dvd های آموزشی

## Alireza

*با عرض سلام خدمت به مشاوران و دوستان عزیز،

من میخواستم از این دی وی دی های آموزشی بگیرم ولی نمیدونم بین 3 انتخاب موندم:dvd های سریال 100-dvd های احمدی-dvd های موسسه ونوس
آخه معلمای شهر ما خوب ذرس میدن ولی کنکوری و تکنیکی اصلا کار نمیکنن میخواستم ببینم کدوم یکی برای نکته و تکنیکای کنکوری بهتره؟
یا اصلا نیاز هست بگیرم یا نه همون کتابای کمک درسی کار کنم کافیه؟
نظرتون درمورد dvd های 100 چیه؟*
 :20:  :18:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> *با عرض سلام خدمت به مشاوران و دوستان عزیز،
> 
> من میخواستم از این دی وی دی های آموزشی بگیرم ولی نمیدونم بین 3 انتخاب موندم:dvd های سریال 100-dvd های احمدی-dvd های موسسه ونوس
> آخه معلمای شهر ما خوب ذرس میدن ولی کنکوری و تکنیکی اصلا کار نمیکنن میخواستم ببینم کدوم یکی برای نکته و تکنیکای کنکوری بهتره؟
> یا اصلا نیاز هست بگیرم یا نه همون کتابای کمک درسی کار کنم کافیه؟
> نظرتون درمورد dvd های 100 چیه؟*


دی وی دی های صد با توجه به گفته دوستان دیگه، خوب هست. کتاب هم میتونه بهتون کمک کنه. 
استفاده از این دی وی دی ها ضرری نداره و میتونه مفید باشه. مهم تلاش شما و میزان پشتکارتونه. اگر خوب تلاش کنید و برای رسیدن به هدفتون مصمم باشید ، منابعی مثل دی وی دی 100، میتونه کمک زیادی بهتون بکنه.
موفق باشید.

----------


## kourosh khan

> *با عرض سلام خدمت به مشاوران و دوستان عزیز،
> 
> من میخواستم از این دی وی دی های آموزشی بگیرم ولی نمیدونم بین 3 انتخاب موندم:dvd های سریال 100-dvd های احمدی-dvd های موسسه ونوس
> آخه معلمای شهر ما خوب ذرس میدن ولی کنکوری و تکنیکی اصلا کار نمیکنن میخواستم ببینم کدوم یکی برای نکته و تکنیکای کنکوری بهتره؟
> یا اصلا نیاز هست بگیرم یا نه همون کتابای کمک درسی کار کنم کافیه؟
> نظرتون درمورد dvd های 100 چیه؟*


با سلام.
والا هرکسی به ما رسید گفت خوبه مام میگیم خوبه.بسنگی داره چه جوری ازش استفاده شه.تنها مشکلی که به نظرم داره اینه که تک درس نداره.اگه برای هر درس جداگانه داشت بهتر بود.شمام مطمئن باشین مفیده فقط اگه لازم میدونین و وقت استفاده دارین تهیه کنید.
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## zeus_king

دوستان عزیز میتوانم dvd های احمدی را با نصف قیمت در اختیار هر کس خواست بگذارم بگذارم

----------


## didar+

نظرتون درباره dvd های اموزشی مسعودی چیه ؟!
دبیر فیزیک و ریاضی !؟

----------


## strider

> نظرتون درباره dvd های اموزشی مسعودی چیه ؟!
> دبیر فیزیک و ریاضی !؟


هر کسی یه نظری داره، بعضی ها عاشق و شیفته مسعودی هستند، بعضی ها متنفر هستند.
باید واستیم نتیجه کنکور ۹۳ بیاد و کسانی که از dvd ها استفاده کردند رو با اونایی که نکردن مقایسه کنیم!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

> نظرتون درباره dvd های اموزشی مسعودی چیه ؟!
> دبیر فیزیک و ریاضی !؟


خوب هستند واقعا تاثیر گذار هستند بگیرید
همه راضی هستند!!!!

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

> هر کسی یه نظری داره، بعضی ها عاشق و شیفته مسعودی هستند، بعضی ها متنفر هستند.
> باید واستیم نتیجه کنکور ۹۳ بیاد و کسانی که از dvd ها استفاده کردند رو با اونایی که نکردن مقایسه کنیم!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


شما باید چطوری مقایسه کنی؟
زمانی که رتبه دو رقمی خودش رو واسه چند تومن می فروشه به نظرت در کنتکور 93 کسانی پیدا نخواهند شد که خودشون رو بفرشوند و یک امضا بدن؟

----------


## nahid

سلام دوست عزيز اولا بستگي به پايه درسي شما داره.دوما بستگي به جيب شما داره.سوما بستگي به هدف شما داره.چهارما بستگي به وقت شما داره.پنجما كلا بستگي به شما داره.من ميتونم در مورد دي وي دي هاي استاد احمدي راهنماييتون كنم

----------


## شـــورش

*من خودم مال الکتریسته ساکن دارم!!!

واسی نمونه گرفتم!!

هیچ واسه گفتن نداره!

همه ی مطالبش تو کمک درسی ا پیدا میشه!!!

پول بیخودی خرج نکید*

----------


## aishin

*بله تو کتابا پیدا میشه ولی بعضیا نیاز دارن که یه دبیر درس بده.

همین الکتریسیته ساکن 4 تا دی وی دی و 50 هزار. خیلی گرونه.

اگه میخواین با دی وی دی بخونین مباحثی رو بگیرین که نشه از رو کتاب یاد گرفت. البته بستگی به خودتون داره.

کاری به نکاتش ندارم ولی نحوه ی تدریس و ریتم بیانش و طبقه بندی موضوعات خیلی خوبه.

من از این نظر قبولش دارم.




*

----------


## Alireza.Jalili

من خودم نمی خوام زیاد بنویسم
چون باز می یاد یا پست هام رو حذف می کنند یا یا یم یان می گن واسه آخرین بار هشدار می دم
این موسسه خیلی کارش درسته همین کنکور چی چی است رو می گم من که قبولش دارم!
اگه کارش درست نبود به نظرتون توی تلویزیون برنامه می زاشتند اجرا کنند؟!!!
استاد عزیزم و برادر بزرگوارم هم آقای یزدانی واقعا تو تدریسشون و معجزه کردن و رتبه سازی هاشون که از یه طرف دانش آموز بدون سواد رو می گیرند که سواد خوندن و نوشتن نداره و از طرفی دیگر رتبه تک رقمی یا دو رقمی می دن
پس وقت رو از دست ندید زود بخرید که بتونید رتبه بشید!
آرزوی موفقیت دارم
اگر هم از این موسسه سوالی داشتید در خدمتتون هستم
همه چیز رو بریزم رو دایره . البته باید واسه اینا چندین دایره پهن کنیم!!!

----------

